# I have bought my new bimmer



## Beam Man (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, like someone very wise here said...
Everybody should own a V12 sometime in their life.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/cto/1681323302.html POSTING DELETED BY PREVIOUS OWNER AFTER I BOUGHT IT.

I found this baby in Craigslist Chicago. Yea, CG Grand Rapids MI sux for bimmers.

I'm going to be picking it up tomorrow morning. Probably taking the bus there since I have nobody to drive me.

Opinions please?

yay yay yay :rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

post some pictures up ASAP!


----------

